#  > Forum by Your Languages

## Esam

"   "                                                             :-   ( A )                  ..  ..                      .          .

    ( BC )                           .                 (76  )       ޡ         . 

  ( B )       (  )          ..  ..             .          . 

     ( D )                 (  -  -  )       . 

   (     )                  .               .        .

   (   )                  .
     ( )
                 (    CO2    )                   .                                        .                    ɡ                       . 
  :
                .             .                 .

                                : -
1-                           ɡ            0                0
2-                           .
3-                    .

                                               .

                                                                                         .

                     (  -   -    )                                             0                                     0

                         .

                                                       0
 (1)         
                                   :-
-                     0
-         .
-             0
-            .
 (2)            
-               .
-     (   )               0
-             0
-                            .
-                           .
-                  .
-                        50     . 

        :-
-   :        .
-    :              . (          ).
-     :                   .
-     :         .
-      :                .
-     :        (                      ) .

 .. 
1-                  .
2-              .
3-         .
4-       6       .
5-                .
6-            .
           :-
1-        .
2-          .
3-                :-
-         .
-       .
-       .
-       .
-           
4-                  .
5-                        .
     ޿
1-                .
2-      .          .
3-                 .
4-                .
5-          .
6-          .

                                                          ,            .                  :-

1-                   .
2-                               :-
-       .
-          
-        .
-               .
3-        .
4-         (             )
5-                   (                          ) .
6-                .
      :
                                                          :-
1-                            (       )
2-       .
3-     .
4-           .
5-          (                            ) .
6-           .

1-             .
2-         .
3-            .
4-                                    .
5-                .


6-       (  )
7-               .
8-               .
9-         . 
                                   ȡ                                   ѡ                         ɡ                      .                                                     . 
           :
  :     .
 :     .
  :    
             ѡ                       .                            .
                                      .      (    -    -  
  :     (  (
                                        .                                              .         :
    Detectors     
 -         Heat Detectors                                          False Alarams                                       .
-       Smoke Detectors                                         .
        ɡ                             . 
     Visual Indicating Panels
                             ɡ      .             ǡ              .
    Audible Warning Devices
            ɡ                                    .                                                                                             .

                                               .

                                       (  )                .
     *                                           .
*                                                 .
*         :
-              .
-                            .
      :
 .1    :
                                    (    )                   . 
.2     
                                      .                                       .
 3   .         
                                        .
 4   .  
                  ɡ                               ӡ                  .                                           .

 
See More:

----------

